# Smaller / Variable fonts



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I can understand why TiVo chose a large font for it's menus. Users with smaller screens may have trouble reading a smaller font, and if the user's TV doesn't support 720 or 1080 resolutions a smaller font is problematical. Many of us do have very large very high definition sets, however, and it would be great if those of us who have their output set to 720 or 1080 could also select a smaller font. Not only could there be many more rows in the Now Playing list or in title or wishlist searches, but there might even be room for two columns in the Now Playing list.


----------



## davidlachnicht (Dec 27, 2005)

/nc


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

/nc? What does that mean?


----------

